# Trek / Lemond OCLV frames Bottom Bracket - Cranks problem



## Vtchuck (Mar 1, 2015)

Recently purchased a 97 LeMond Maillot Jaune OCLV Carbon frame w/ O.E. Campy Record BB. It has the metal chain stay guard as well as a metal dish or washer.... shown in the photo:









The 97 catalog lists a Record crankset and 9-speed rear as OE. I have yet to find a crankset JIS or ISO that fits. Am I stuck with finding a Record crank of that vintage or can I change to another BB, and if so,
How do I attach the protective dish??

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

IIRC you can use a 10 speed double with that BB. Chorus, Record, Datona/Centaur. The little disc is for chain drop protection. Having said that I have seen quite a few times these upgraded to HollowTech II with the external BBs and that disc moved to the non drive side.

It obviously can not do it's intended purpose on that side. So I assume whom ever wrenched that upgrade maintained the disc for spacing reasons with the outboard BB cups. I 'THINK' maybe the disc 'may' be able to be maintained with a double HT-II setup on the drive side. But with a triple installation may be the reason it gets used as a spacer on the non drive side to maintain width. Hits the small triple chain ring so it can not be left on the drive side with a triple....


----------



## Bethelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

I think you can only use Record or Chorus cranks, from '96 vintage until the BB was changed to Ultra/Power-torque. I don't think you can use Athena, Centaur nor Daytona as these all have a different flare for the cranks - the distance the crank comes out at pedal end from BB end. 

The record BB will be 102mm for a double crankset whilst the Athena and lower group sets are 113mm. You can of course use a different BB


----------



## Vtchuck (Mar 1, 2015)

Bethelcat said:


> I think you can only use Record or Chorus cranks, from '96 vintage until the BB was changed to Ultra/Power-torque. I don't think you can use Athena, Centaur nor Daytona as these all have a different flare for the cranks - the distance the crank comes out at pedal end from BB end.
> 
> The record BB will be 102mm for a double crankset whilst the Athena and lower group sets are 113mm. You can of course use a different BB


Uh..oh. Guess I shouldn't have ordered a Daytona crankset. I have to do the research, but I think the best route may be a new bottom bracket.

The spindle is 102mm and the bottom bracket is 68mm. Might I be able to fit a old style fixed cup/adjustable cup BB? The trick will be figuring out how to mount the protective disk. Thanks for the help


----------



## Vtchuck (Mar 1, 2015)

*113 or 111 mm*

Thanks all.... still trying to figure out this issue.... I am finding Campy ISO English Bottom brackets that should work with the Daytona cranks, but they are all 111mm, not 113. The 113 type all seem to be JIS...
which is fine with me if they work as they would be cheaper.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

That frame is a standard 68 English threaded BB so anything that threads in should work.


----------



## Bethelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

111mm BB should be fine. Token, Tifosi and OmniRacer do well priced compatible ones


----------

